# Powder Blue Conv Top



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Where can I find 1? Preferrably Cloth but I'll take a vinyl. Who can get custom colored tops?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

get them dyed.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2008, 10:08 PM~11765184
> *get them dyed.
> *


Thanks. Can da cloth tops b dyed 2?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Oct 2 2008, 10:05 PM~11765789
> *Thanks. Can da cloth tops b dyed 2?
> *


 cloth/canvas can..vinyl no


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2008, 11:58 PM~11766337
> *cloth/canvas can..vinyl no
> *


If you dye the top, will it still have the quality and endurance as the original color?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you can order almost any color or material you want. i found a place that will make a top out of blue jean denim if u want, for the loud custom colors some people use boat canopy colors. u buy the material. ship it to them and they make the top. they dont warranty any of that because u are getting the top made out of stuff that is not supposed to be used for that application, but they will do it for you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i had a power blue top on my old 64. but this was an original color top. so it wasnt custom.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2008, 12:10 PM~11776587
> *you can order almost any color or material you want. i found a place that will make a top out of blue jean denim if u want, for the loud custom colors some people use boat canopy colors.  u buy the material. ship it to them and they make the top. they dont warranty any of that because u are getting the top made out of stuff that is not supposed to be used for that application, but they will do it for you.
> *


There are Marine grade sealers that are better than scotch guard that will repel water on canvas and other type fabrics.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 10:21 AM~11776636
> *There are Marine grade sealers that are better than scotch guard that will repel water on canvas and other type fabrics.
> *


Where can I find this marine grade sealer?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2008, 10:10 AM~11776587
> *you can order almost any color or material you want. i found a place that will make a top out of blue jean denim if u want, for the loud custom colors some people use boat canopy colors.  u buy the material. ship it to them and they make the top. they dont warranty any of that because u are getting the top made out of stuff that is not supposed to be used for that application, but they will do it for you.
> *


Kenny, Whats tha information to dat place?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2008, 10:12 AM~11776592
> *i had a power blue top on my old 64. but this was an original color top. so it wasnt custom.
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice ass car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Oct 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11780229
> *Kenny, Whats tha information to dat place?
> *


try electron top.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Oct 5 2008, 12:07 AM~11780225
> *Where can I find this marine grade sealer?
> *


Just about any Marine supply place.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2008, 08:12 AM~11776592
> *i had a power blue top on my old 64. but this was an original color top. so it wasnt custom.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, Kenny, you put together nice shit


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 08:41 AM~11782175
> *try electron top.
> *


Tried them. They said they dont make custom colored tops. Does anybody kno of any other places?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Oct 6 2008, 10:50 PM~11797233
> *Tried them. They said they dont make custom colored tops. Does anybody kno of any other places?
> *


Robbins Auto Tops. They are a distributor of Haartz Stayfast and many others. . . . .

http://www.robbinsautotopco.com/homepage.html


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 09:03 AM~11800569
> *Robbins Auto Tops.  They are a distributor of Haartz Stayfast and many others. . . . .
> 
> http://www.robbinsautotopco.com/homepage.html
> *


No luck, but thanks anyway


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 6 2008, 12:56 PM~11792780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try this place

http://www.topsdown.com/home.php?cat=0

thats where i got that powder blue top from. what kind of car is it going on? call me up 832 228 0230.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2008, 09:12 AM~11776592
> *i had a power blue top on my old 64. but this was an original color top. so it wasnt custom.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

da guys wit da custom color tops are being very secretive!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------

